# Beat juice bulk suppliers



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)

We are currently looking for suppliers of both a bio based product (Sugar Beat Juice ect...) and Liquid Calcium Chloride in bulk (tractor trailer) quantities in south eastern Pennsylvania.

Any suggestions, recommendations 

Thanks


----------



## Pothole (Feb 14, 2017)

Millennium Roads


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Pothole said:


> Millennium Roads


Interesting..........especially this part:

_Our performance in the field is superior to corn and beet based products. Of considerable interest is the contamination of beet and corn based products with systemic insecticides and the non targeted decimation of our beneficial insects and Monarch butterfly populations caused by these chemicals.
_
Any idea if Mr Jeff Johnson can back up this statement?

It's a new one for me, and despite what Abe Lincoln said, everything on the interweb is true, I'd like to see some factual data that proves this assertion.

Because I can say the sky is purple and water isn't wet, but it doesn't make it so.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Wow, do you think monarch butterflies are any good for ice control. I would think their wings would make things slicker than snot. If you want beet juice, I'm sure any sugar beet processor would be happy to talk to you.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Oh do not be so certain. 

If you do not have a bat, you cannot beat it out of them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr. Pothole? Could you provide any follow-up info to Mr. Johnson's claims?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Township1 said:


> We are currently looking for suppliers of both a bio based product (Sugar Beat Juice ect...) and Liquid Calcium Chloride in bulk (tractor trailer) quantities in south eastern Pennsylvania.
> 
> Any suggestions, recommendations
> 
> Thanks


As for your request.

I know there are suppliers of both in the quantities you are asking here in Michigan. On the east side of the state mid way up are mines that extract liquid calcium and there are at least two sugar beat processing plants here in the state and one I know of in Ohio.

One in Michigan is located just outside of Port Huron just north and west. And another I know of is in Ohio just south of Findlay, Ohio. However there are many.

Here is list for you
https://www.michigansugar.com/about/facility-locations/

Calcium I will allow you to research.

Please let me know what you find as I too am interested in learning how to use and find best supplies.

Brian


----------

